# Ideal age to lose virginity?



## basedfedoracel (Apr 15, 2020)

^^^^^


----------



## Gunoieru (Apr 15, 2020)

18y


----------



## Uglyandfat (Apr 15, 2020)

Nobody cares aslong as you dont look like virgin hence why we're all on this website


----------



## Deleted member 4087 (Apr 15, 2020)

17-18


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 15, 2020)

4


----------



## Rift (Apr 15, 2020)

13


----------



## SoyGune (Apr 15, 2020)

Negative 26


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 15, 2020)

15 or so


----------



## LordGodcat (Apr 15, 2020)

Never


----------



## Peachy (Apr 15, 2020)

42


----------



## Gren (Apr 15, 2020)

15 yo. I don't know any man who lost virginity at 15 and isn't successful in life. It's a true lifefuel.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 15, 2020)

12
Wait i always mistake @Uglyandfat with @Notuglyjustpoor


----------



## Gunoieru (Apr 15, 2020)

Gren said:


> 15 yo. I don't know any man who lost virginity at 15 and isn't successful in life. It's a true lifefuel.


Nigga ghetos


----------



## Luke LLL (Apr 15, 2020)

When you get married to your oneitis, son.


----------



## Mexicanboi (Apr 15, 2020)

10 bro


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 15, 2020)

Mexicanboi said:


> 10 bro


10 is too Young 12 is ideal


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 16, 2020)

You should lose in high school,no exact age.


----------



## Crowley (Apr 16, 2020)

Do you want to know the truth? Most chad lose at 14. Normies usually at 16-18.


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Apr 16, 2020)

40 Years Old


----------



## Elias (Apr 16, 2020)

16


----------



## hoodmaxxnigga (Apr 16, 2020)

wait until marriage


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 16, 2020)

In an ideal world it would be to a pairbonded girl who was also the same age as you and also a virgin who you were married to.


----------



## OBE (Apr 16, 2020)

15-16 yo


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 16, 2020)

Ideally you lose it around 12-13 or so. It does so much for your development.

Most people who lose it that early are slayers for life. It's not just genetics that matters, but environment too, since different environments can activate different genes. You might have the gene, but if it's just permanently turned off because certain parts of your upbringing didn't activate that gene, then it's over.

The reason why losing it as early as possible is the best is that you create your own "good" envonrment, that's gonna turn you into a slayer for life. If you never experience that high school love, and lost your virginity in high school it's over. You're gonna be resentfull for life. You also lose a massive part of the development process that is impossible to regain later, since it pretty much becomes fixed after the age of 18.

Let me make another example in terms of creating your own good environment. You're born, and you're not 3 years old. Imagine the situation in which you're born smart (you have the genetics). You're way more likely to enjoy chess, puzzles, mathematics, problem solving etc than a dumb kid who was born dumb. From this, you will "create" your own good environment that's gonna make you even smarter. Because you will continually be doing IQ problems tasks for fun. Your parents can't even create this for you. This is also kinda why people say genetics is everything and environment is cope. Because if you have the genes, youre environment will autmoatically follow. But it also happens that a dumb kid randomly likes doing puzzles, playing with legos or whatever. In that case he can ascend intellectually.

Everything else is similar. Personality is just as genetic as intelligence and height. You can ascend atleast a little bit with the right enviornment and upbringing.


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Apr 16, 2020)

If you didnt lose it at 17 -18 its over


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Apr 16, 2020)

For chads its 14, for most guys its 15 or 16


----------



## Bluepill (Apr 16, 2020)

There's no ideal, really. I wonder what made you ask such a question.


----------



## Slayerino (Apr 16, 2020)

As soon as you're born.


----------



## john2 (Apr 16, 2020)

In between 20-25 yo.

Preferably get married in those years and lose your v card.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 16, 2020)

Bluepill said:


> There's no ideal, really.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 16, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> You should lose in high school,no exact age.


----------



## Lars2210 (Apr 16, 2020)

Gren said:


> 15 yo. I don't know any man who lost virginity at 15 and isn't successful in life. It's a true lifefuel.


Lmao looney af


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Apr 16, 2020)

now


----------



## basedfedoracel (Apr 16, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> now


for us


----------



## Vanquished (Apr 16, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> As soon as you're born.



lol, how does that even happen?


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Apr 16, 2020)

basedfedoracel said:


> for us


exactly


----------



## DidntRead (Apr 16, 2020)

From 12-14


----------



## Bluepill (Apr 16, 2020)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 357844


I wonder what makes people think such age exists. I don't know. I feel like it's the same as asking what's the ideal time to wake up or go to sleep. There's no one right answer. Only opinions that have nothing to do with the reality and can't be tested.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 16, 2020)

15-17


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 16, 2020)

Bluepill said:


> I wonder what makes people think such age exists. I don't know. I feel like it's the same as asking what's the ideal time to wake up or go to sleep. There's no one right answer. Only opinions that have nothing to do with the reality.


There is an ideal age both in what it implies at that moment and the future.

You wouldn't be here if u lost ur virginity at 15 and were doing ok with girls so there's that.

Ideal in the moment being ur healthy social life and brain which lead u to losing virginity.


----------



## Bluepill (Apr 16, 2020)

See, I think this really depends on where you're coming from. Someone might work really hard, *IMPROOOVE* a lot, and get closer to achieving his full potential if that exists, because he didn't lose his virginity early. Who am I to say he lost his virginity too soon or late if he's happy and satisfied with his life?



Goblin said:


> You wouldn't be here if u lost ur virginity at 15 and were doing ok with girls so there's that.


We don't know. There's no way to test this. Even if this was true, I'm grateful for this community and knowledge.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Apr 16, 2020)

This question is so retarded


----------



## Over (Apr 16, 2020)

16-18

Anything past that is terrible

20+ and virgin = you lost at life


----------



## xefo (Apr 16, 2020)

15-16 if you’re avg looking and lose it later then you’re a mentalcel


----------



## bossman (Apr 16, 2020)

ideal age is after marriage, but since society is so degenerate i say 15-17


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 16, 2020)

14-15yo


----------



## Brandon10 (Apr 16, 2020)

Probably the worst place to ask this type of question.


----------



## cyberjap (Apr 16, 2020)

13-15


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 16, 2020)

at 23 to your 18 year old virgin wife during your honey moon.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 16, 2020)

Always save your virginity for marriage


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 16, 2020)

Interesting to see how many people cope with conservatism when reality is that we live in a degenerate society. Just stick your head in the sand and be a virgin till marriage bro.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Henry_Gandy (Apr 16, 2020)

boys age: 18-20 girls: 16


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Apr 16, 2020)

as soon as possible


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Apr 16, 2020)

Whenever you feel like to 😊


----------



## Julius (Apr 16, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Ideally you lose it around 12-13 or so. It does so much for your development.
> 
> Most people who lose it that early are slayers for life. It's not just genetics that matters, but environment too, since different environments can activate different genes. You might have the gene, but if it's just permanently turned off because certain parts of your upbringing didn't activate that gene, then it's over.
> 
> ...


Suifuel for late bloomers if it's true. 
I know a few chads who lost their virginity in their 20s, but yeah most start slaying early during high school


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Apr 16, 2020)

16-18.


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Apr 16, 2020)

14-15


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 16, 2020)

Past 13 and it's over tbh,I remember getting made fun of by my 1/10 fatcel friend for being a virgin at age 16.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 16, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> Past 13 and it's over tbh,I remember getting made fun of by my 1/10 fatcel friend for being a virgin at age 16.


Holy shit thats gotta hurt.


----------



## Acnno (Apr 16, 2020)

Never.


----------



## robtical (Apr 16, 2020)

Virginity is man made concept for males


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 16, 2020)

15


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 16, 2020)

14.


----------



## GigaMog (Apr 16, 2020)

nelson said:


> When you get married to your oneitis, son.



This


----------



## HumidVent (Apr 16, 2020)

Women get extremely horny around age 14-16, so the good looking men will lose their virginity around that time.


----------



## Htobrother (Apr 16, 2020)

HumidVent said:


> Women get extremely horny around age 14-16, so the good looking men will lose their virginity around that time.



They want dick


----------



## basedfedoracel (Apr 16, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> They want dick


good observation


----------



## Htobrother (Apr 16, 2020)

basedfedoracel said:


> good observation



They are crying for dick bro


----------



## basedfedoracel (Apr 16, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> They are crying for dick bro


how indian are you?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Apr 16, 2020)

Retarded question, lose it as early as possible to statusmaxx at school. Or never lose it and become a wizard.


----------



## Htobrother (Apr 16, 2020)

basedfedoracel said:


> how indian are you?



0 bhai


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 16, 2020)

At birth


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 16, 2020)

Gren said:


> 15 yo. I don't know any man who lost virginity at 15 and isn't successful in life. It's a true lifefuel.


I lost it at 7-8 and I'm a failure so far


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 16, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Ideally you lose it around 12-13 or so. It does so much for your development.
> 
> Most people who lose it that early are slayers for life. It's not just genetics that matters, but environment too, since different environments can activate different genes. You might have the gene, but if it's just permanently turned off because certain parts of your upbringing didn't activate that gene, then it's over.
> 
> ...


Cope
Iam kissless virgin at 15.Indeed over for me


----------



## MewingJBP (Apr 17, 2020)

mid teens, it won't get any easier after that unless you ascend hard


----------



## actuary1234 (Apr 17, 2020)

16


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 18, 2020)

Lil Wayne lost his virginty at 11


----------



## Hades (Apr 18, 2020)

16


----------



## yang (Apr 18, 2020)

6


----------



## Blackpill3d (Apr 18, 2020)

obviously the stupidity after 30 is just a joke but i really do think they have it right with the first half here. if you are only losing it at 18 you're barely ok, and after 20 you will forever be mentally messed up and will be playing catch-up with it the rest of your life.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Apr 19, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> 12
> Wait i always mistake @Uglyandfat with @Notuglyjustpoor


how come?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 19, 2020)

14-16


----------



## Patient A (Apr 19, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> obviously the stupidity after 30 is just a joke but i really do think they have it right with the first half here. if you are only losing it at 18 you're barely ok, and after 20 you will forever be mentally messed up and will be playing catch-up with it the rest of your life.


Lost mine at 15.

but alas, was downhill from there... zero (without Paying since age 15- now 21   )


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 19, 2020)

14


----------



## Patient A (Apr 19, 2020)

3 years old is optimal


----------



## Time Travel (Apr 19, 2020)

Goblin said:


> 15 or so


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Apr 19, 2020)

*LOL if you didn't lose your virginity before you could even ejaculate*


----------



## janoycresva (Apr 19, 2020)

all my friends lost it around 14-16, here i am at 22 KHHV.


----------



## LOOKMAXXER (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## GetThatBread (Apr 19, 2020)

I’d say 14-17 is the age you should lose it.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Apr 20, 2020)

Patient A said:


> 3 years old is optimal


----------



## loromate (Apr 20, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> 13


cope.


jackthenerd said:


> Ideally you lose it around 12-13 or so. It does so much for your development.
> 
> Most people who lose it that early are slayers for life. It's not just genetics that matters, but environment too, since different environments can activate different genes. You might have the gene, but if it's just permanently turned off because certain parts of your upbringing didn't activate that gene, then it's over.
> 
> ...


lmao, no one is having sex as 12 or 13


----------



## actuary1234 (Apr 20, 2020)

16


----------



## Richard Fitzwell (Apr 26, 2020)

12. for me anyway if i could of


----------



## Turanid_Bull (Apr 26, 2020)

between 15 and 22 i guess

doesnt really matter that much really tho. just don't be an excuse of a man. if you really want to just fuck a prostitute. nothing wrong with that. virginity doesnt really mean much. it's only the beginning.


----------



## BlackPill_SamSam (Apr 27, 2020)

Lost it at 15, wouldn't call myself a slayer, but above average lay count for my age yeah


----------



## pakipassion (Apr 27, 2020)

lost it at 20 , but I grew up in pakiland , very conservative society.


----------



## Furious Dingleberry (Apr 27, 2020)

aftershock said:


> 17-18


*Your sig hits hard tbh.*


BlackPill_SamSam said:


> Lost it at 15





BlackPill_SamSam said:


> wouldn't call myself a slayer


*Were you touched by your uncle or what??*

*Any country I know that's instant slayer status.*


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 27, 2020)

16


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 27, 2020)

After marriage


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 27, 2020)

Never, open you chankras brothers and witness your consciousness


----------

